# John Brooks Is "#1" in Photography Say Kristensen & McNish. Why? Check Out His Le Mans Gallery on SpeedHunters.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For those outside of the small circle of Audi Sport or the larger circle of motorsport hyper fans, John Brooks is one very admired British-born motorsport photographer. We had the pleasure of sitting near him in the Le Mans media center and are still trying to stop using terms like "bollocks" as a result. We've been told before by guys like Tom Kristensen and Allan McNish that JB is "#1", the best of the best from his days when he once shot for Audi Sport during the R8 LMP 900 days so when the man publishes a gallery on SpeedHunters.com, one of his current haunts, we take notice. Want to see more? Check them out after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

